# How much should a 2 month old baby weigh ?



## Chloe &lt;3

Olivia is 2 months old on monday and she only weighs 8lb 2oz.
how much should she weigh?


----------



## aiimee12345

hi im not sure how much they should weigh suppose it depends on how heavy they was born my friends baby was 9lbs born xx


----------



## shelx

my son is 7 weeks and on tuesday was 11lb 14.5 and average

was your daughter premature?x


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

she was born at 33 weeks soo she was 7 weeks early


----------



## ~RedLily~

she sounds like she's at a good weight if she was that early because she would only just be due and she's at a good birth weight now.


----------



## flutterbywing

Hunni it depends on so many factors, lemme see what mine were and you can see the difference, lol!


----------



## flutterbywing

Oki found them, remembering they were both born after 40 weeks.

DS birth 8lb9.5 8weeks 14lb
DD birth 7lb8.5 8weeks 10lb

as I said it varies massively for each child


----------



## tasha41

If she was early I think that is a fine weight.

My LO was born at 38 weeks weighing 6lbs 1oz and was 9lbs 2oz at 2 months old I believe


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

Thank you everyone i hav been worrying about her for ages because to me she doesnt look like she is growing because i see her 24/7 but my mum just keeps saying she is fine


----------



## ~RedLily~

its when you look back at pictures you will see how much she's grown.


----------



## aiimee12345

awww she was so early.. but if she was that early then thats a good weight :D xxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

My DD was 12lbs 1 at 8 weeks, she was 6lbs 13 when she was born but she was breastfeed so apparently they put on weight quicker cos of that. 
I'm sure ur little girls is fine as she was born 7 weeks early! x


----------



## flutterbywing

Your dads a GP isn't he, if there was anything to worry about I'm sure he'd know, it sounds like she's doing amazingly to me hun! Keep up the good work, is she bottlefed??


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

flutterbywing said:


> Your dads a GP isn't he, if there was anything to worry about I'm sure he'd know, it sounds like she's doing amazingly to me hun! Keep up the good work, is she bottlefed??

yes, i did try to breastfeed but i couldn't.


----------



## flutterbywing

How much is she taking (just being nosey now really, lol)


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

3-4 ounzes every 4 hours but sometimes she has 5 onzes, so i make her 5 all the time but most the time she only has 3-4


----------



## tasha41

Chloe <3 said:


> Thank you everyone i hav been worrying about her for ages because to me she doesnt look like she is growing because i see her 24/7 but my mum just keeps saying she is fine

I think she is doing great, if she is 2 months (or is that her corrected age?).. like someone else said if you compare pics from now and then, that's where you will see the difference. Elyse is 17/18lbs now and I still think she looks the same as she did coming home unless I look at pictures lol


----------



## tasha41

And I think it sounds like she is feeding well too :thumbup:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

tasha41 said:


> Chloe <3 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone i hav been worrying about her for ages because to me she doesnt look like she is growing because i see her 24/7 but my mum just keeps saying she is fine
> 
> I think she is doing great, if she is 2 months (or is that her corrected age?).. like someone else said if you compare pics from now and then, that's where you will see the difference. Elyse is 17/18lbs now and I still think she looks the same as she did coming home unless I look at pictures lolClick to expand...

i hav jus been looking at pictures and she has changed alot and she looks alot bigger


----------



## flutterbywing

Sounds like she's feeding really well, she'll be catching up with her full term peers in no time!!


----------



## sarah0108

my daughter was 8lb14.5 born and was 11lb11 at 2 months :)

i think shes doing fine hun :D x


----------



## KrisKitten

is 2 months her corrected age or her birth ag hun?
sounds like shes doing great xx


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

KrisKitten said:


> *is 2 months her corrected age or her birth ag hun?*
> sounds like shes doing great xx

yeh, well she will be two months on monday


----------



## mummy3

My little girl was born at 33 + 3 and is only 10 pounds now at 6 months! your little girl is doing great:thumbup:


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

mummy3 said:


> My little girl was born at 33 + 3 and is only 10 pounds now at 6 months! your little girl is doing great:thumbup:

how much did she weigh wen she was born ?


----------



## mummy3

She was 4 pound 12 born. She has some reflux and is breastfed. Doc is perfectly happy with her though and she is developmentally doing very well! I'll try get a pic of her on here:flower:
Ok hubby taking pic now but shes crying:dohh: And excuse the mess, we've all had the flu!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00415.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

aawww she is tiny for 6 months and btw she is gorjus


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor was born at 37 weeks weighing 4lb 8oz, at 2 months old he was 7lb 4oz so i think your little girls weight sounds fine especially if she was early, how much did she weigh when she was born?


----------



## Chloe &lt;3

4lb 0oz


----------



## sarah0108

she must be doing amazing then hun shes doubled her birth wieght :D x


----------



## annawrigley

i dunno hun but these girls all seem to know what they're talking about, and it sounds like shes doing well! xx


----------

